
Kodak announces ICO, stock jumps 44% - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/09/kodak-announces-ico-stock-jumps-44/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
jusonchan
Seems like launching a coin is one slam dunk way for CEOs to raise stock
prices before selling their shares.

------
gallerdude
If HN wants to put its money where its mouth is regarding ICOs, right now
would be a great time to short.

~~~
prostoalex
How?

You're taking a concept from the world of finance that's highly regulated, and
applying it to a field that's a complete wild West. To execute a proper short
one needs:

* to borrow shares from a counter-party that has them, as verified by their broker

* to agree on collateral that your brokerage has verified and ensured is not pledged for anything else, agree on the interest rate you'll be paying to borrow those shares, agree on collateral to support those interest payments for the duration of the short

* a regulated exchange that frowns upon self-trading and wash trading

* an exchange with decent enough activity that a few whales don't control the entire supply/demand, moving the needle into whatever direction they feel like

All of those activities are more or less automated in the world of
NYSE/Nasdaq, but what's a good broker and exchange that support all of this
with the tokens?

~~~
JetSetWilly
All you have to do in this case is short Kodak though. Their price increase is
a helpful proxy for crytpocurrency enthusiasm, in the regulated arena you
mention. You don't have to short a currency directly.

~~~
mikestew
Or buy April puts at a $5 strike price for $1, which I did this morning.
Corpse of a company goes from $3 to $10 overnight? _Should_ be a no-brainer.
We’ll see come April. :-)

~~~
gallerdude
I’m setting a reminder, best of luck to you!

~~~
mikestew
It was briefly up to almost $13 after I bought the contracts. _sigh_ , silly
irrational markets. But April is a long way off, and they have an earnings
report before then. Check back on options expiration in April!

------
cwkoss
How do you prevent bad actors from "claiming" IP that isn't theirs? Can
Kodak's 'master key' change the rights of anyone in the ecosystem? If not, are
they in any part liable for the 'theft' of IP proceeds using their system?

------
ww520
What does it do with blockchain? Picture for bitcoin?

------
1001101
~119% at the close.

~~~
C14L
The New New Economy has arrived!

------
myaso
Wasn't this company basically a corpse before?

~~~
justboxing
Yes.

~~~
myaso
So is having an ICO or tagging blockchain to your company name like a holy
blessing that brings back failed companies from the dead?

~~~
warent
Yes.

~~~
myaso
Does this work for governments? If USG launches TrumpChain -- I bet TrumpCoin
is taken -- will it save America from becoming a laughing stock for the idk --
like the next 20 years? Will Chinese crypto investors buy in or will they
prefer to spend their money within a economy that will probably dominate the
rest of this century?

~~~
justboxing
There already is a TrumpCoin.

[https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/trumpcoin/](https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/trumpcoin/)

The announcement link is hilarious, complete with "Leadership changes" and
more...

